# Jordanelle 6-25



## mesymarv (Jan 16, 2009)

Took a day off from the grind and went up to jordanelle to try out what I have been learning on bass fishing. It was a good day landing 8 fish, they were all pretty small but I did catch one monster(I think not sure what a monster in bass terms would be) But it was a fatty. I used a couple of crank baits and rigged up some plastics on a texas rig even through a couple of white spinners. Lots of fun and a beutiful day for fishing.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That last one looks really nice. Great job from shore.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

nmmmm


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job! I have been driving past the "Nel" and see boats out on the water. I have wanted to stop and give it a try from the shore for Bows, or even take the kick boat and try that. How the heck do you get to the water????? I know there is a way, but I think I am missing the turn off from US40? Any help? Don't want the secret spot, just the way to the water.... Thanks


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

There are a couple of different ways down, the state park is off hwy 40 at exit 8 (Mayflower)
You can also go down the hill towards Heber and turn east at the light that goes over to Kamas and enter at Red Cliffs(?) campground, I think that is the name.
I have not personally found a way to get within a mile of the actual water without paying entrance fees, but others may know a way.
I would be interested in that info myself. lol
If there are other ways in, I am not familiar with them personally.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> You can also go down the hill towards Heber and turn east at the light that goes over to Kamas and enter at Red Cliffs(?) campground, I think that is the name.


Rock Cliff state park, keep in mind it's a small craft launch on that side.

You can walk down to the water from the keetley side, it probably wouldn't be bad with a float tube.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> I have not personally found a way to get within a mile of the actual water without paying entrance fees, but others may know a way.
> I would be interested in that info myself. lol
> If there are other ways in, I am not familiar with them personally.


How about buying an annual state parks pass? I get one every year and have never regretted it. Plus it helps the state parks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So how much is the pass? I have spent about $45.00 bucks so far this year on getting into the parks. When I had my Trophy boat, I would get a year pass at Buckbourd Marina at the Gorge for $20.00. No more boat, so i kinda thought that the year pass would be a waist of money for me.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I dont own a boat, but I buy one every year. Its $75 for a year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get in from over on the Kamas road side by those condos or whatever... there is an asphalt driveway that you can walk down. It'll also let you access the old road that runs from Rock Cliff over to the north end of the lake..... I'd just walk down that for a ways and then launch from shore. Lots of area to fish out there... you can also park at the overlook on the dam side and walk down the hill... kind of a hairy trip down through the brush but you can get to some unpressured stuff that way, just be careful you don't get too close to the dam on foot. No fees either.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*$75.00 or $70.00 with a valid fishing licsense*


----------

